# 24" BMX vs 26" MTBMX



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm broke, and saving for my next mountain bike. In the meantime, I wanna hit the local BMX track. It's been on hard time lately, and needs some new faces around. I've never owned a BMX bike, but I have owned an Azonic steelhead, and I bought my girlfriend a small Santa Cruz Chameleon. I've also ridden at Rays MTB Park quite a few times, and I'm comfortable on the rhythm sections there.

So, for $300 will a 24" BMX do the trick, or will I never feel comfortable on that style of bike? 

or should I just spend a bit more and get a 26" dirt jumper like an Eastern, P-Series, or SE Bikes Primetime?


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

If you're riding the track only, find an old race style 24" Redline or something of the like. The DJ bikes are made for dirt jumping.

I sold a Redline 24" cruiser a few years ago for $300. I'm mad at myself for getting rid of it.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

the geo differences between a 24" bmx cruiser and a 26" mtbmx are pretty big. they are completely different monsters. as dion stated, if its mainly for bmx track purposes, get the bmx. whether or not you will feel comfortable is a question none of us can answer...


----------



## theironpusher (Sep 13, 2012)

I've been riding BMX for 10+ years and jumping on a 26" DJ bike with front suspension was surprisingly comfortable and still very fun. Most BMXers consider anything more than 20" to not really be true BMX but as I push 30 years old I'm not so much worried about what is "true BMX" and what isn't, I just want to be able to hop on a bike and have a good time. If you want to race I think the biggest class races 24" but if you have no interest in racing get a 26". The size is just as versatile and easily more "comfortable" than the other choices and comfort is what we came for right?


----------



## chain_slap (Aug 28, 2008)

A few years ago I bought a Redline Cruiser for roughly $180 to get back into biking, I hit XC trails on it, rode street, and even took it to the local track a few times. I spent another $100 on some Primo cranks to replace the one piece cranks that came with the bike. I spent about a month looking for a used bike, but found a cruiser at local bike shop that had been sitting on the showroom floor for a couple of years, dated looks, but only the cool kids care about that crap.

Nothing though beats the simplicity of the cruiser though. I still take the cruiser out to get a different feel for the trails every now and then.


----------

